# UEFI escaped



## Crivens (Apr 5, 2013)

This just came by (via fefe, for those who know):
http://adamcaudill.com/2013/04/04/security-done-wrong-leaky-ftp-server/

Not sure if this justifies a new thread or if it could be added to the jokes area. Really, not sure.


----------



## kpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Certainly qualifies as a joke.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

> References in the files indicate that the code is from sometime in February - so this is current code.


Except it was February last year. Not so current but still quite interesting.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 5, 2013)

If that is real, then the code is the least of the problems. 
When the key is correct, it is ... what was the _bar_ part in _fubar_?


----------



## zspider (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooops...x(


----------



## ColdfireMC (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.chw.net/2013/04/se-filtra-el-codigo-fuente-uefi-de-american-megatrends-inc-ami/

http://www.techpowerup.com/182484/AMIBIOS-Source-Code-and-AMI-s-UEFI-Signing-Key-Leaked.html


----------

